# Hard water/ dishwashers



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I came across this to send to my DD and thought I'd share it with you!


http://www.simplydesigning.net/2011/05/hard-water-stains-dishwasher-detergent.html


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

When we first moved here in 1986, our dishwasher got clogged up within a few months from the hard water. And nothing ever came clean in it. I sold it, and haven't bought one since. I wonder if this detergent would help prevent clogging of the screens and lines over and over too.
It looks great. I hope it works for your daughter.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

that Lemi-Shine is a wonderful product... Our water is very hard and the spots are just awful and the film on the dishes... Started using this and it works miracles... also i run some vinegar in my dishwasher once a week to help keep it from clogging up...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I do not think it would help with the clogging. 
You need a filter Before the appliance. 
I would not call our water hard but it does have lots of lime in it.
So much it Flocculates when heated. 
I know we need a new hot water tank, I also know anything that the hot water runs through clogs fast! 
though a filters going to clog just as fast... 
Thought of a cistern for rain water,best option I can come up with...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

DD has hard water and it matters which detergent she uses. I think Calgon works best for them, but in some towns Finish works better. It depends on what minerals your water has. We will be moving soon and I will have a dishwasher. Will look into that product.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I know that I need a water treatment system-- four grand was the price in 2003 bet it is more now.

Well all drinking water is filtered but the rest well everything suffers
coffee makers last 6 month dishwasher last a year washing machine 2 years. My once white blonde hair --is brown with a redish hint.

The dishwasher is handled this way.
a bottle of "WORKS"
uninstall dish washer 
run works thur the hose
go the filter screen in the dishwasher where the hose connects and remove filter
soak filter in the works
reinstall filter
fill hose full of the works and raise it up getting it in to the piping of the dishwasher
run a short cycle.

repeat in six months
do the similar deal with the washing machine

coffee maker must have some part that is distroyed by the works-- so by two at christmas for 10 to 15 dollars --save crafte.

as for glass ware soak in a plastic bin with a mild mix of the works and filtered water.

wish me luck I am in a contest for the worst water in the area --if I win --and it is today I will get the prize of a whole house water treatment system. leaving in one hours for the event.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

If water Ph is below 7 (acid) then that must be neutralized before any other water treatment will work. Hardness in water is calcium and magnesium. There may be other minerals in the water that cause other problems.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

finish dishwashing cleaner and or CLR I have the same prob


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I won but they wanted to "credit the value" of the prize to a "better" system at my expence--I said na and they have not returned calls for the prize I won. Well such is life.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

To keep my dishwasher from getting cruddy I would add a cup of vinegar in the wash cycle just after the machine filled to whatever on sale dishwashing detergent I bought. A added plus was that after I started adding vinegar spots on glasses decreased also.


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

White vinegar? Or would apple cider vinegar work just as well? (I use acv in the animal troughs). Thanks!


----------

